# Dorico ET Files:



## ed buller (Aug 22, 2022)

Hope these help:






Box







app.box.com





Best

e


----------



## benwiggy (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks so much! Incidentally, does anyone have a Start Wars theme (xml or dorico)...?


----------



## ptram (Aug 31, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Hope these help


Very clean score! Really worth examining it! Thank you!

Paolo


----------



## Gil (Sep 1, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> Thanks so much! Incidentally, does anyone have a Start Wars theme (xml or dorico)...?


Hello,
You have a StarWars suite Sibelius file available in the description of this video (it seems that xml is not available anymore): at least you can export XML from the Sibelius file 
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 15, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Hope these help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed.

Wrong notes in the melody bar 38? Also timpani in the last few bars (but perhaps the playback samples you are using?)


----------



## odod (Sep 17, 2022)

I have so many actually .. converted from XML


----------

